# Detailer required Inverclyde Area



## mightymorton (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone , I am looking for a mobile detailer to detail my Aston Martin V8V in the Inverclyde area. The cars tucked up in the garage and looking at the weather may well be there for sometime.

You can PM me with prices , whats included and availability and if possible details of previous work carried out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no one can PM you due to you having less than 10 posts, have a look here for a pro in your area;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Link in my sig to all the supporting detailers mate  Just scroll to the Scottish section :thumb:

(Beaten by Beaker.....yet again!! If you weren't a 'muppet' Kev, you'd make a half decent mod one day )


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cant help with your post but welcome and you have a dream motor there... get some pics up please...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Link in my sig to all the supporting detailers mate  Just scroll to the Scottish section :thumb:
> 
> (Beaten by Beaker.....yet again!! If you weren't a 'muppet' Kev, you'd make a half decent mod one day )


:lol: :lol:


----------



## mightymorton (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all thanks for the replies , it will be he turn of the year before I think about getting a full detail done and thanks for the links


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

some times down your way


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I obviously said too much previously, as the mods have deleted a few posts on this (mine and others)

Looks like they missed it for a while though.... :wave::lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ seriously why not learn from the fact your posts were deleted and just leave the thread well alone. Your in Orkney would make sense to leave this thread to those servicing the inverclyde area, FFS


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

All I originally made was an observation, and not a contentious one at that. It was taken in the intended context by the previous posters as far as I could see, and one of them made a return comment to me as such.

I'm as entitled to a post as you are here, irrespective of geography, so may I suggest you lighten the tone please? No need for negativity surely? Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Another post goes down hill.

All the OP was after was advice. Sorry mightymorton that the children are squabbling.

Wish these posts were locked as soon as the list of detailers was given out.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree - take them down please. Thanks


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you tried porsche garage ?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Jason 330ci said:


> Have you tried porsche garage ?


WTF?? :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Jason 330ci said:


> Have you tried porsche garage ?


Which Porsche Garage ? The one at Braehead ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll do it for a cuddle and a wham bar...


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Which Porsche Garage ? The one at Braehead ?


Naw, that new wan built at the old Ferguson's ship yerd in Port Glasgow...........


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I very confident that a Porsche garage won't offer the sort of service the OP is looking for. 

Got a job down that way soon so feel free to give me a call and I can take a look at it for you.

Cheers

Robert


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Incredible Detail said:


> I very confident that a Porsche garage won't offer the sort of service the OP is looking for.


You maybe surprised


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Your right. I maybe and would hold my hands up, even if I seen a car prepared properly by a Porsche dealership never mind paint corrected (which is what the OP is looking for) to the same or even near the standard I work to. 

If I worked on a car well preped by a dealer and done a write up on it I'd give the dealer credit :thumb:.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I'll do it for a cuddle and a wham bar...


Make it two whams & I will join you :lol:


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Which Porsche Garage ? The one at Braehead ?


No Stewart McKay in greenock.


----------

